

Ask HN: Graph theory books? - furtivefelon

Hi all, i searched on google and can't seem to find this discussed before.<p>Does anyone know of a great book to self study graph theory? I studied it in school a while ago, but now i realized that graph theory is very important to algorithms.<p>Thanks a lot for any suggestions!<p>Jason
======
fmendez
You should try 'Algorithms in C++ Part 5: Graph Algorithms (3rd Edition)' i
had lots of fun with that one :).

note: fun == countless nights solving problems :P

note2: link to the book [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Part-Graph-3rd-
Pt-5/dp/0201...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Part-Graph-3rd-
Pt-5/dp/0201361183/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254875902&sr=8-1)

~~~
tptacek
Seconded; another great source is Skiena, Algorithm Design Manual.

------
jdoliner
These are good books for graph based algorithms, which may well be what you're
looking for. But for a more proof based approach you could take a look at
this:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=HuDFMwZOwcsC&printsec=f...](http://books.google.com/books?id=HuDFMwZOwcsC&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=&f=false)

------
infinity
There is a book "Graph Theory" by Reinhard Diestel. There used to be an online
version as a pdf, but it seems to be gone now. The Archive has it:
[http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.math.uni-
hamburg.de/...](http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.math.uni-
hamburg.de/home/diestel/books/graph.theory/GraphTheoryIII.pdf) (the pdf is
almost 3 Mb).

------
srsamarthyam
boost graph library (books are available for this topic)

